# PluginGuru Del Norte EDM / Chill for Omnisphere 2 Now Available



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 7, 2017)

*PluginGuru Del Norte EDM / Chill for Omnisphere 2 Now Available*
https://www.pluginguru.com/products/del-norte-omnisphere-2/?mc_cid=e03d9a22d3&mc_eid=8d30885348

On sale for $45 until July 15th! 






Amazing library of modern EDM and Chill patches ranging from pluck synths to lush pads to a great selection of BPM patches to even horses galloping This library also has 9 patches that use KeyScape pianos – you can easily use your own pianos if you don’t own KeyScape. KeyScape is NOT required for this library to give you tons of inspiration (although it is nice to have if you need pianos and want them inside of Omnisphere 2!) A total of 8 different patch programmers created patches for this library so the variety and scope is huge.

This library also comes with 34 MIDI Files composed by John Lehmkuhl. There are 17 Chord/Lead, 17 Bass and 17 Drum Grooves that work well with SuperMacho Drumz.
This library also comes with 20 Side-Chain Pulsing Envelope Presets! So you can easily call up this effect and do more with this since it’s a controller source inside of Omnisphere 2 (change effects or any other synth parameter – not just volume).
This is a must own library for every Omnisphere 2 owner!!

*135 Patches*
*40 Wavetables*
21 Bass & Sub Bass
36 INSANE BPM/Motion Basses
14 Chord Synth
11 FX Rizers/Transitions & Bubbles!
14 Leads (Old School to Nü School)
7 Synth Pads
5 Rhythmic Perc (Hihats / Shaker / Triangle)
12 Pluck Synths
8 1-note Sequence patches
6 Textures

Requires Omnisphere 2.1 or Later
Option to own KeyScape for 9 of the 286 Patches
Download size: 608 MB


----------

